# Pheasant Mount



## BirdmanStudios (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi,
Here is a recent mount that I would like to share with you all.
A snow scene with stump/barbed wire in table octagon base.
Regards,
Todd Huffman 
http://www.birdmanstudios.com


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nice job.....and I see you are a paid advertiser here.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i really like that.

mark


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Super mount but not true to life. He should be looking over his wing and laughing wickedly.  Like zogman.


----------

